# Full moon flathead?



## katfish

Everybody knows you can't catch flathead during the full moon.










Still there are a few hard headed catmen that continue to fish anyway.










And some flathead that didn't get the memo


----------



## Nightcrawler666

HAHAHAHA! You rule. I didn't have much luck myself. You're obviously extremely efficient in your approach.


----------



## Salmonid

Dont forget you cant catch them on a falling barometer, rising barometer, low water ,highwater, falling water and also through the ice or during the spawn so that leaves exactly 2 days a year they can be caught. Lol

Salmonid


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## whodeynati

Nice fish once again, what were the weights? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## promag

Nice fish

promag


----------



## ztmdodge

Nice fish! That's a great night. I've still only managed one lake flathead in two years now.


----------



## catfishcc

It wasn't full moon. &#128516;. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## catfishcc

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## pppatrick

i'm extremely curious to this sort of folklore that flats are less active during a "super moon" phase or normal full moon phase. i've seen these "experts" for a few years make these claims nearly every month on blogs and facebook, but then see monster hauls like this one nearly every time. now i'm somewhat just beginning to chase these monsters and after 3 years i've yet to topple the 30 lb mark but managed quite a few in the teens and a handful in the 20's. i've never paid much mind to peak times, and always focused more on when my opportunity was to be on the water. play the cards i'm dealt and adjust on the fly. i've not changed my mindset transitioning from mainly bass, find fishy locations, change presentations till something works and mentally log it in my mind learning from each trip. 

most of these claims seem to center around the fishes sensitivity to light, which would make since at noon on a mid july day, but the light penetration from moon light in 30 feet of water is minimal. its so incredibly hard for me to believe these claims i've seen to hold any truth. also when my personal best came in the afternoon on a shallow shell flat in 10-15 ft of water void of any major cover other than it holding a lot of spawning fish. theres no shortage of youtube videos of catmen catching big fish in "inopportune times" albeit afternoon or full moon phases. sometimes i think people put to much into the uncontrollable aspects of fishing, and less on what they are doing to fish the conditions they are in.


----------



## pppatrick

btw, NICE FISH!


----------



## katfish

Chad,
You are correct. Only 88.882% full. (DH)

I got a new TR200 mounted on a shiny Tidewater rod


----------



## catfishcc

Sweet on rod!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Fisherman 3234

I tried fishing during the 'super' full moon with an ENE wind up at the river and got the old skunko:S


----------



## katfish

Fisherman 3234

I got you beat! I have been skunked on every possible moon phase 

I have also caught flathead on every possible moon phase. It seems that moon phase is not relevant to flathead feeding. It does however make a convenient excuse not to fish or why I don't catch a fish on bright nights 

My wife says we cannot tell how good fishing is until we return from a trip.


----------



## promag

I think it could be @ what time you address the fish with the bait whether or not it will bite. That fish you attempt to catch may have its mouth full already or not


----------



## catfishcc

I think channel cats are more aggressive at full moon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Fisherman 3234

katfish said:


> Fisherman 3234
> 
> I got you beat! I have been skunked on every possible moon phase
> 
> I have also caught flathead on every possible moon phase. It seems that moon phase is not relevant to flathead feeding. It does however make a convenient excuse not to fish or why I don't catch a fish on bright nights
> 
> My wife says we cannot tell how good fishing is until we return from a trip.


I've done ok on other full moons, I think the big bite killer during that weekend was an ENE wind especially on the river i was fishing since the wind was hitting the water directly against the natural 'flow'. We still gave her heck that night, it's like the old saying goes, you can't catch Flathead sitting on a couch, unless you have one on your boat


----------



## katfish

Some folks wait till they read reports of others catching flathead so
they can reduce the number of fruitless trips that I endure.

I fish comfortable enough that I enjoy myself on nights we get skunked.

On nights I take off, I imagine that some monster flathead was eating something


----------

